# "Rapture Notice"



## Bob Hubbard (May 20, 2011)

Some sources are of the opinion that the event known as "The Rapture" will occur on Saturday May 21st at 6pm.

Have no worries. All MartialTalk Network and SilverStar Network sites will continue to operate without interruption.  

In the event you are in the pool of potential "Rapturees", we do ask however that you pay any outstanding invoices and renew any subscriptions prior to 5pm Saturday. Please also shut off any cell phones, metered internet accounts, and park your car by 5:50pm so as to avoid injuring those left behind or sticking them with huge access bills.

Heathens, Pagans, non-Christians, and IT techs don't appear to be at 'risk' of 'salvation'.

For everyone else, I am offering a limited time $149 house watch service. For this small 1 time fee, I'll arrange to have your house, car and pets taken care of until the End Times where you'll be reunited with them.  Please pay in advance. No refunds.

Thanks.




*Disclaimer-No offense is intended.


----------



## elder999 (May 20, 2011)

"The rapture."

_Most rescheduled event............._

*ever!*
*:lfao:*


----------



## K-man (May 21, 2011)

To all of you leaving tomorrow    ......

:wavey:   :wavey:   :wavey:   :wavey:


----------



## oaktree (May 21, 2011)

Do you think I can use "_it's the rapture." _as an excuse to get out of work? :wink1:


----------



## fangjian (May 21, 2011)

Hey, I always get yelled at for not respecting peoples' really dumb and irrational pseudoscientific beliefs.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2011)

1 hour laft on this special.


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 1 hour laft on this special.


 

Dude, what about out here? It's only 8:30, after all.......:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2011)

They've got until 5:50pm local time to get the payments in. After 6, the looting is scheduled,


----------



## fangjian (May 21, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=211118348922234


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2011)

Oh,  and any one left behind, I'm having a post-Rapture special, 2 hour of  boudoir in studio, with makeup and unlimited outfit changes, $199.95.  Edited images on dvd with print rights.
15% discount if we went to high school or college together.


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## seasoned (May 21, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Oh, and any one left behind, I'm having a post-Rapture special, 2 hour of boudoir in studio, with makeup and unlimited outfit changes, $199.95. Edited images on dvd with print rights.
> 15% discount if we went to high school or college together.


And, what if *YOU* are not around? Check payable to who???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2011)

No worries there.  I don't qualify for "Rapturing".
I even had a Rastafarian tell me I wouldn't get in even if I grew my hair out.  Which is ok, because my hair refuses to assist anyway. LOL

So, checks payable to me.


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Carol (May 21, 2011)

Hmm...there might very well be a rapture tonight...  :rofl:


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2011)

[yt]pHCdS7O248g[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2011)

[yt]0sebnVpAGNU[/yt]

[yt]Yxp7qlvRrn4[/yt]


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2011)

[yt]reGlno9aUpw[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2011)

On the other hand...

[yt]DhtcaRRngcw[/yt]
(any excuse for Johnny Cash)


----------



## WC_lun (May 21, 2011)

Do you really need an excuse for Johnny Cash?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 22, 2011)

I wonder how many people who bought into this man's vision of what would happen invested their life savings in his message?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2011)

A few.  At least 1 municipality even announced that they wouldn't be around for work on Monday.


----------



## WC_lun (May 22, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I wonder how many people who bought into this man's vision of what would happen invested their life savings in his message?


 
The interesting thing is his organisation was accepting donations after 5/21.  I guess the Rapture is fantastic and all, but gotta make the money.


----------

